
Show HN: Blockchainathons: one location for all crypto hackathons - fazkan
http://blockchainathons.com
======
fazkan
Hay everyone, I created this site for myself. I missed a lot of hackathons
because I didnt know about them or didnt have a system in place of the next
immediate steps to take. This would serve as a central location for that.

Do let me know if you would like to see any feature added. This took a week to
build so pardon any mistakes...

Also I have made it easy to add hackathons, so please do add any hackathons
that you dont see in the list.

